# Grouper/Snapper in P-Cola Bay ?'s



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am heading out tomorrow with my brother and possibly some others do try for some cobia and sheepshead but was curious about snapper and grouper fishing in P-Cola bay and just inshore (less than 9 miles) in general. I have seen some boats anchored up on the back side of the island around Fort Pickens and was told they were snapper/grouper fishing. Is this correct? I checked the rules and it looks like snapper season is closed until June 1 even in state waters so I guess maybe just grouper? Gags are allowed in state waters >9miles is this right? Are there good placed to go >9 miles offshore for grouper? What are you looking for in the bay for grouper/snapper? Holes, structure etc.? Bait? Just curious in case the water gets a little choppy and need to come inside the bay and do some fishing. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pic*

Getting warm?


----------

